
Ask HN: Give the gift of coding to a high school student - zachlatta
https://www.facebook.com/donate/1677954848978616/
======
zachlatta
Hi all,

We started [https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com) three years ago after
I dropped out of high school to build the program we wish we had as students -
one that fosters hackers and a love for thinking.

In the years since, we've been fortunate to see this grow into a real program
impacting thousands of students each week. We now have chapters in 221 high
schools across 35 states and nearly 20 countries.

I know this is a bit non-traditional for Ask HN, but to kick off the summer
we're asking our community to give back to the next generation by making a
contribution to Hack Club. Hacker News has personally had an outsized impact
on my life since discovering it my freshman year of high school and it would
mean the world to have the HN community give to Hack Club.

Every $3 given supports a student for a month. Our students have gone on to
host historic hackathons ([https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Hack-
the-Fog-mak...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Hack-the-Fog-
makes-history-as-San-12729895.php)), start startups, and build nonprofits that
are impacting hundreds of lives - and we're still just getting started.

Thank you for your consideration. Happy to answer any questions about our
work.

------
sqs
This is awesome. I’m a proud supporter of Hack Club and wish it was around
when I was in high school.

